# How does bathing at shows work?



## penguinacres (Jan 21, 2014)

We are going to our first show this weekend and can't seem to get ahold of the show coordinator to ask a few basic questions. I am hoping someone who has experience might be able to answer some of out basic questions?
For starters how does bathing work? Do you bathe at the show? Or at home the day before you go? If it is at the show is there supplies you need I take (I.e. Hoses?) 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

How many days is the show?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I bathe my goats at the show. The show i got to are generally 2 days, i bathe on the morning of both days.


----------



## penguinacres (Jan 21, 2014)

We wil me there for two days, although the actual show is on the last day. When you bathe at the show, do they provide the hose/water? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Bring your own hose, yes they provide water.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

Well it depends if you own a goat sleeve or jacket. If its a one-day show that starts in the morning i would wash the day before and the put on a jacket or you can use a tshirt! They work fine bc we would use a hair tie and pull it tighter on the waist end. We would cut a hole in the stomach i its a wether tho. Make sure you shave about 3-7 days before(thats what we do) so the hair grows out at a perfect length.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

For 2 days, I'd either wash before you go, and spot clean here and there during the first day, and clean again before the show. My kids use a damp towel to clean dirt spots, and a dry towel to dry.
Or, just clean up a bit before you go so they are clean, then wash morning of the show. 
Most people bring their own hoses, I know most fair/livestock areas here have places set up for washing animals. They usually have several water spickets for you to use, and usually on a cemented area.


----------

